# Torah prison



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Torah prison no longer has tanks, soldiers guarding the building or their infamous inmates...( those of you that I sent a private message to will know where I am going with this.) Yet there is still two policemen guarding the empty apartment of the Israeli. 

Now I wonder... is there no one in Torah that need extra guards?


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Torah prison no longer has tanks, soldiers guarding the building or their infamous inmates...( those of you that I sent a private message to will know where I am going with this.) Yet there is still two policemen guarding the empty apartment of the Israeli.
> 
> Now I wonder... is there no one in Torah that need extra guards?


SO... do you think he died like some news agencies reported a few weeks ago? Or - maybe he found a way to some nice "expat" country?


----------

